# mac wifi avec alice box



## lnicos (29 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,
je me suis mis récemment au mac, j'ai une alice box et je souhaiterais me connecter à internet sans fil avec mon mac, en utilisant la connexion ethernet il n'y a pas de problème. Mais dès que j'utilise le sans fil, il y a un problème. En configuration automatique avec le cd d'alice, il n'arrive à paramétrer le reseau, et en configuration manuelle, il me dit que le reseau nécessite un mot de passe, mais je ne sais pas lequel, et j'ai tout essayé et aucun de marche..

comment faire ??

Merci de votre aide


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, il te demande le mot de passe ou la clé WEP ???
Tu sais le le filtrage des adresses MAC n'est pas activé???


----------



## lnicos (29 Décembre 2005)

il me demande le mot de passe du reseau, je ne crois pas qu'il y en ai un, ou alors je ne vois pas de quel mot de passe il parle... il m'a pas demandé de clef wep...

il me semble que le filtrage n'et pas activé... dois je l'activer?

merci beaucoup


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Décembre 2005)

lnicos a dit:
			
		

> il me demande le mot de passe du reseau, je ne crois pas qu'il y en ai un, ou alors je ne vois pas de quel mot de passe il parle... il m'a pas demandé de clef wep...
> 
> il me semble que le filtrage n'et pas activé... dois je l'activer?
> 
> merci beaucoup


Re, 
bien déjà tu peux aller faire un tour dans la configuration de la Box pour voir un peu comment elle est paramétrée et si le Wi-Fi est bien activé


----------



## lnicos (29 Décembre 2005)

merci, c'est bon ça marche


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Décembre 2005)

lnicos a dit:
			
		

> merci, c'est bon ça marche



c'était quoi ??
tu peux donner un peu plus de détails pour d'autres utilisateurs qui auraient les même soucis ??? Merci


----------



## philipenry (1 Mars 2008)

ouis il pourrait nous renseigner cafr c'est une foutue m.. cette alice box au niveau mac :-(


moi ça marche pas en ouifi, la box est détectée de façon aléatoire (elle est à 50 cm du mac) et l'internet ne fonctionne pas par ouifi

le service d'assistance se déclare incompétent (moi je dirais au moins même 2 cons flatulents parce que me dire "mais les utilisateur de Mac vous etes minoritaires" c'est pas une réponse ! et d'ajouter "les config mac c'est exceptionnel" sur quoi j'ai bien sur répondu que les gens exceptionnels étaient minoritaires ;-)

à vos claviers les spécialistes  merci


----------



## julienbo (26 Octobre 2009)

moi aussi j'ai eu ce probleme change ton canal dans ta config routeur moi ca a marché avec le 11
en attente du resultat


----------

